# [2012] Want Copy of Wyndham Sales Manual



## Mad@Wyndham (May 30, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm new to the site but not new to Wyndham who's sales tactics got us into the mess of buying a timeshare in San Antonio, TX. I have been doing a great deal of reading on how to get ourselves out of this mess ... the maintenance fees just keep escalating and recently I found that when my wife and I die, our children inherit our mess for the rest of their lives ... that is, unless they decide to go through the nightmare of taking a hit on their credit. 

We have decided to fight back. The pen is mightier than the sword I have heard it said. I am looking for a copy of the Wyndham sales manual that was retrieved from the trash bin and given to owners to aid them get out of their timeshare contracts. Does anyone have a copy?  If so, I would be willing to pay for the cost of reproducing it. You may respond to me at my e-mail. Rest assured that your responses will be kept strictly confidential.

Thank you and may God bless you.


----------



## ronparise (May 30, 2012)

is this what you want??  its from 2006,

http://mywyndhamlawsuit.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/2006SCP.pdf

By the way you dont have to leave anything to your kids and even if you do that dont have to accept it. But for estate planning questions you should probably see an attorney


----------



## Rent_Share (May 30, 2012)

Mad@Wyndham said:


> I found that when my wife and I die, our children inherit our mess for the rest of their lives ... that is, unless they decide to go through the nightmare of taking a hit on their credit.
> 
> .


 
This is not accurate, just a continuation of the lie(s) perpetuated by another group of scamsters trying to separate you from more of your money.

If you cannot dispose of the unit prior to your demise, or transfer it to which ever estate holds the worthless items, either the estate or the trust, Your heirs just need to refuse to accept it as a worthless asset and ultimately the other owners of the HOA will receive it


----------



## pacodemountainside (May 30, 2012)

Mad@Wyndham said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to the site but not new to Wyndham who's sales tactics got us into the mess of buying a timeshare in San Antonio, TX. I have been doing a great deal of reading on how to get ourselves out of this mess ... the maintenance fees just keep escalating and recently I found that when my wife and I die, our children inherit our mess for the rest of their lives ... that is, unless they decide to go through the nightmare of taking a hit on their credit.
> 
> We have decided to fight back. The pen is mightier than the sword I have heard it said. I am looking for a copy of the Wyndham sales manual that was retrieved from the trash bin and given to owners to aid them get out of their timeshare contracts. Does anyone have a copy?  If so, I would be willing to pay for the cost of reproducing it. You may respond to me at my e-mail. Rest assured that your responses will be kept strictly confidential.
> 
> Thank you and may God bless you.




Ron got you the "offical  sales manual" which,  it is no secret  Wyndham sales people regularily violate. However,  since real  estate dealings have to be in writing do you have anything the salesperson laid out for you?  Or, do you have  a written contract signed by you and  signature notarized saying  in legalize our sales people are compulsive liars  and we will not honor anything they told you. This  contract  supercedes any and all prior  presentations and communications.  Any questions ask your sales person if you can find. 

Also, Main Man just got through praising his  sales  staff for "pushing the  envelope" for the first quarter and sending WYN  stock to new highs! 

Hate to be negative , but  there are regularly  posts like yours that after doing homework here  decide  not to tilt windmills, but  enjoy what they  got scammed into buying  and chalk up to expensive experience.

Rent share is right on as that is what I am doing after discuusing with estate planning attorney!

Beware of all the ads offering to help you for an upfront fee!


----------



## Passepartout (May 30, 2012)

I'm sorry that Mad@ feels taken by something that he bought. Unfortunately, his ire is misplaced. HE'S the one who signed the contract. He seems like a smart guy who knows that what he was told verbally means nothing if it isn't on the written page. 

It is difficult for some to accept that perhaps they acted in haste, but the old adage applies- that those who act in haste, repent at leisure.

I truly hope that he can find a buyer for those Wyndham points, because if he doesn't, I fear that either he and his family won't go on their well deserved- and mostly pre-paid for vacations. Or that they will make themselves and those accompanying them miserable, recounting how they were unable to resist the charms of Wyndham's salesforce. Oughtta make being in the salesroom for an 'update' interesting, though.

I would suggest that a better use of the time and money would be to join TUG, learn to use those points, and move on. Make it a mission to warn others as we would have done for him if he'd only stopped in here at TUG before he attended that presentation.

Jim


----------



## Cheryl20772 (May 30, 2012)

Just in case it is found useful, the man who found the Wyndham book in the trash dumpster also wrote a book that's available in Kindle format.  Here's the link to it http://www.amazon.com/Write-Letter-...?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1338429093&sr=1-1  You don't have to own a Kindle to read it.  There are Kindle apps to use for PC, Android or Apple.

His website content has been removed for some time now and we don't really know if he's revising it or if there was legal trouble.  It's good to know the pdf book is still available there.


----------



## Mad@Wyndham (May 30, 2012)

ronparise said:


> is this what you want??  its from 2006,
> 
> http://mywyndhamlawsuit.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/2006SCP.pdf
> 
> By the way you dont have to leave anything to your kids and even if you do that dont have to accept it. But for estate planning questions you should probably see an attorney



Thank you Ron, that is what I was looking for. I appreciate the help.

It's good to learn that our children will not suffer for our mistake(s). I am glad to learn that our children don't have to accept the timeshare upon our death. An idea from another TUG member is to have an estate with worthless items. I don't know how to set that up yet but I'm learning and will definitely consult with an attorney. Thanks again, Ron. May God bless.


----------



## Mad@Wyndham (May 30, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> This is not accurate, just a continuation of the lie(s) perpetuated by another group of scamsters trying to separate you from more of your money.
> 
> If you cannot dispose of the unit prior to your demise, or transfer it to which ever estate holds the worthless items, either the estate or the trust, Your heirs just need to refuse to accept it as a worthless asset and ultimately the other owners of the HOA will receive it



Thank you for the advice which confirms what RonParis stated about our children not having to accept our timeshare as part of their inheritance of our estate. I was quite concerned about my wife having to be saddled with the maintenance fees for 10 or more years after my death. I wouldn't want that prior to our children being able to refuse acceptance of it.

You are right about all the lies and more lies. I know there is a place in hell reserved for these people whose only interest is the green stuff that lines their hands. I don't know how these people sleep.


----------



## Mad@Wyndham (May 30, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> Ron got you the "offical  sales manual" which,  it is no secret  Wyndham sales people regularily violate. However,  since real  estate dealings have to be in writing do you have anything the salesperson laid out for you?  Or, do you have  a written contract signed by you and  signature notarized saying  in legalize our sales people are compulsive liars  and we will not honor anything they told you. This  contract  supercedes any and all prior  presentations and communications.  Any questions ask your sales person if you can find.
> 
> Also, Main Man just got through praising his  sales  staff for "pushing the  envelope" for the first quarter and sending WYN  stock to new highs!
> 
> ...



Thanks Paco ...

We bought our unit/week way back in 1999. We were told things that were going to be done to the facility while it was being renovated. Of course, these things never came to be. We could not use the facility for two years due to cost over runs and late construction schedules. When we did get to use it, our daughter was the first to use our week which we gave her a a partial wedding present. They could only stay there one night due to all the dust and construction noise. By the way, nothing was placed in writing and the whole thing was a whirlwind affair from presentation to signing the contract. We are trying to find the contract at this writing and when we do, we will check what you suggested.

My contacts with Wyndham Customer service have been yearly as the maintenance fees have escalated every year. We were told we had no choice but to keep our timeshare and we would be transferred to sales who tried to sell us points. We never bought any points as we were already very frustrated and angry.

Thank you for your input and advice. May God bless.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 30, 2012)

Mad@Wyndham said:


> Thank you for the advice which confirms what RonParis stated about our children not having to accept our timeshare as part of their inheritance of our estate. I was quite concerned about my wife having to be saddled with the maintenance fees for 10 or more years after my death. I wouldn't want that prior to our children being able to refuse acceptance of it.
> 
> You are right about all the lies and more lies. I know there is a place in hell reserved for these people whose only interest is the green stuff that lines their hands. I don't know how these people sleep.



Although your children (or anyone else) can refuse an inheritance, it would be different for anyone whose name is on the deed.  If your wife is a co-owner or if your children are on the deed they would automatically become responsible.  If this is not what you want, you may want them to file a new quit claim deed.  I believe Wyndham charges $299 for any changes.  You may want to consult with an estate planner to make sure you get everything the way you want it.


----------



## chriskre (May 31, 2012)

Did you purchase at Las Cascadas?   

I own there but have not been yet.  I'm surprised that your daughter didn't enjoy her stay as I've only heard good things about the place.


----------



## Mad@Wyndham (May 31, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> I'm sorry that Mad@ feels taken by something that he bought. Unfortunately, his ire is misplaced. HE'S the one who signed the contract. He seems like a smart guy who knows that what he was told verbally means nothing if it isn't on the written page.
> 
> It is difficult for some to accept that perhaps they acted in haste, but the old adage applies- that those who act in haste, repent at leisure.
> 
> ...



Jim, your response to my post is clearly misdirected. Your grasp of the obvious is simply amazing. Yes we signed the contract. We signed the contract not with greed in our hearts and in hope of making money but with the hope and belief that we would have a place we could come yearly with our family members to enjoy. All the promises turned out to be lies. We believed we were getting what was promised. We are intelligent people, though admittedly it turned out we were somewhat gullible and taken in at the time.

Though we acted in haste, we did not find it difficult to accept our responsibility as we fulfilled our contractual commitments to pay for, in full, the balance owed on our timeshare. Have we gotten use of it, yes. Are we happy about how Wyndham scammed us with lies and false promises? No!

I don't know who you are, Jim but you must not have much to do but lurk on this site, pounce on and berate people who are clearly angry with Wyndham's continuing lies. You then attempt to brow beat us with your accusations that we did not act as you believe we should. Why are you here, Jim? You have over 6000 posts which amounts to almost four (4) posts per session since you joined TUG. Are all your posts the same? I will not waste my time looking at your past posts. You have more posts than most folks, yet you really did not offer us a hand of friendship nor give us anything useful. You made sure you spewed your poisonous remarks and accusations first before making a feeble attempt to "pacify" us. You know, I spit out pacifiers over 67 years ago. we don't need your pacifiers.

You take for granted that your so-called condescending advice is the only solution to our problem. We have no points because we were smart enough to walk away each time we were approached by the Wyndham sales people who are like leaches on the Alamo Square; the greedy men and women who try to make us believe that they are doing us a favor by selling us points because they want us to believe that we are not truly happy with what we have. I believe they call that sales strategy, "Take Away." This, by the way is also a prohibited sales practice. 

Your post does not even have the courtesy to address us directly as a friend would who was trying to help. Instead, your post addresses all the other members who posted to help us. You brashly, unashamedly, and publicly made fun of us, Jim. Under the guise of offering advice and hoping "we can find a buyer for our points", it makes me wonder, Jim if you are really a "wolf in sheep's clothing" ... a pro Wyndham confidant who, not unlike the sales people at Wyndham, you try to convince us (and possibly other victims) that we were wrong. You erroneously place us in the category of complainers who should suck it up and go on. We are victims, Jim. In case you didn't notice, there are quite a lot of victims here. Victims who were pounced on by Wyndham's sales wolves and have no relief in sight.

By the way, Jim, at the time we bought our timeshare, there was no such thing as points. There was no such thing as TUG. We were intelligent enough to ignore Wyndham's wolves and walk away without buying points when they tried to sell us "Updates." You must have quite a few points since you advocate using points. How many points did Wyndham scam you into buying, Jim? I guess you weren't as smart as you believe yourself to be.

Our mission will be to warn other folks about Wyndham. Yes, that is a given. We will make friends along the way too. Wyndham's atrocities will eventually be brought into the light and be dismantled. You sir, no longer have anything useful to say to us. You may keep posting and that is your prerogative but know that the content of your posts will be regarded as and ignored as frivolous fodder.


----------



## Mad@Wyndham (May 31, 2012)

Cheryl20772 said:


> Just in case it is found useful, the man who found the Wyndham book in the trash dumpster also wrote a book that's available in Kindle format.  Here's the link to it http://www.amazon.com/Write-Letter-...?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1338429093&sr=1-1  You don't have to own a Kindle to read it.  There are Kindle apps to use for PC, Android or Apple.
> 
> His website content has been removed for some time now and we don't really know if he's revising it or if there was legal trouble.  It's good to know the pdf book is still available there.



Thank you for your post on the book ... I believe it was written by Jim Faucett. May God bless.


----------



## Mad@Wyndham (May 31, 2012)

No ... Riverside Suites. Believe me, I went there the next week-end to check things out and it was exactly as she described it. I wouldn't have wanted to be there either.


----------



## Passepartout (May 31, 2012)

I apologize for speaking of the OP in the 3rd person and not offering my usual, 'Welcome to TUG'. Whether (OP's) Wyndham membership is in a fixed week or in points is immaterial.

Mad@, I have no dog in this fight. No Wyndham membership at all, but some knowledge of timeshares in general, and since my DW is a family law attorney, some understanding of estate planning and contract signing has rubbed off. Almost daily, we see the results of aggressive sales tactics and how it affects people who don't take the time to read their contracts. If most had taken that step, then taken advantage of their legal right to rescind from a purchase that either they didn't understand, or differed from their understanding of promises made by salesmen, much heartache and bad feelings toward the timeshare industry could be avoided. Forgive me for so brusquely putting you into that category.

I wish you well, and hope you can solve your difficulties with your timeshare ownership.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Rent_Share (May 31, 2012)

Good Luck with the battle

IMHO

Your contract was signed in 1999,I do believe only Ohio has a statute of limitations long enough for any disputes over a transaction that old to still be eligible for litigation


All contracts written to protect the seller have an inclusive cause which says, regardless of what was promised by anyone as part of the negotiation is null and void and unenforceable unless included in the written contract.

YMMV


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (May 31, 2012)

Wow...folks sure are touchy today.... 

Still...what are the 5 stages of Retail Timeshare Purchase?  Most of us have made it to acceptance...I know it sure took me some time to get here.  Mad will too...eventually.

It's a good feeling to let the hate go and recognize the hyena for what it is.  It does make the next owner's update faaaaaar more entertaining...:rofl: especially when you walk in with an ebay listing the exact resort and point value they are trying to sell you...the dance is fairly entertaining.

Hey, one serious question aimed @mad, have you ever considered trying a different Wyndham resort?  We've been to a few and are pretty content with what we get.  Of course I wouldn't mind having my original purchase price back but that wave has crashed ashore.  Honestly, the Wyndham system is pretty good, just awfully expensive at the retail level.  Resale only!

It also might be worth your while to ask if you can get a name change if you intend to stick around awhile...you can't stay mad forever.


----------



## ronparise (May 31, 2012)

Mad@Wyndham said:


> Jim, your response to my post is clearly misdirected. Your grasp of the obvious is simply amazing. Yes we signed the contract. We signed the contract not with greed in our hearts and in hope of making money but with the hope and belief that we would have a place we could come yearly with our family members to enjoy. All the promises turned out to be lies. We believed we were getting what was promised. We are intelligent people, though admittedly it turned out we were somewhat gullible and taken in at the time.
> 
> Though we acted in haste, we did not find it difficult to accept our responsibility as we fulfilled our contractual commitments to pay for, in full, the balance owed on our timeshare. Have we gotten use of it, yes. Are we happy about how Wyndham scammed us with lies and false promises? No!
> 
> ...



So much for the "god bless you"  in your first post

Your name; mad@wyndham was wll chosen. I see only one way to improve on it; make it mad at the world

Usually its me that provokes a response like this, I edited my first post to remove my opinion and just tried to answer your questions directly. I guess I knew someone like Jim would step into your line of fire...Its not that your anger is misdirected....Its that your anger is a waste of time

No question that the sales people at wyndham give all of us salespeople a bad name...but dude; it was over 12 years ago..the money is gone, why dont you let go of the anger...Going up against Wyndham at this late date is just asking for dissappointment

I own most of my timeshares in New Orleans and they have a saying there that I think is good advice:  Laissez les bons temps rouler  

I guess what Im trying to say is "Dont sweat the small stuff"  and its corollary "its all small stuff"


----------



## Hobo1 (May 31, 2012)

*Thanks Ron*



ronparise said:


> So much for the "god bless you"  in your first post
> 
> Your name; mad@wyndham was wll chosen. I see only one way to improve on it; make it mad at the world
> 
> ...



Very well said Ron.

Thanks for the link to the sales manual. I made the mistake of taking it to the last Wyndham update presentation we attended and it "disappeared". I've been searching for the link ever since.


----------



## jamesbrian1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi all,
I am new to the forum but would be interested in reading through the manual if anyone still has it in PDF?  My e-mail address is posted in my profile.  Many thanks! James, in NY


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 12, 2013)

jamesbrian1 said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to the forum but would be interested in reading through the manual if anyone still has it in PDF?  My e-mail address is posted in my profile.  Many thanks! James, in NY



Did you see the links in the posts, above?


----------



## northovr (Nov 12, 2013)

they don't work anymore.

Daniel


----------



## pacodemountainside (Nov 13, 2013)

The web site was  set up by Jim Facuett, a former Wyndham  salesman in San Antonio  as I recall.    So,  he set up a business helping people get out of contracts.  

He  was so  successful Wyndham unleashed  its full legal  prowess on him resulting in him  having  to  shut down  his operation and file  bankruptcy.


His parting shot!

Quote:
Had some news from the Court yesterday. I know many of you from my more distant past will not be aware that I have been sued by a multi-billion dollar corporation, Wyndham Vacation Resorts. In October of 2009, they brought 14 counts against me, and my then business, Advocates Against Timeshare Fraud. They claimed that I had stolen their "trade secrets," tortiously interfered with their contracts, breached my contract with them, disparaged their business, and a crapload of other stuff. In 2010, I had to file for bankruptcy, and Wyndham filed an "adversary" claim saying that any debt I owed to them could not be discharged. Because Wyndham wanted to bring down an attorney I had been a consultant to, they were able to move the case to Federal District Court. It was because the bankruptcy judge found that Wyndham's Compliance Policies were not trade secrets and that they could be published, I started blogging on mywyndhamlawsuit.com which now has new owners. The site drew several thousand new visitors each month. Many of you have "friended" me because of that site. Not long ago, Wyndham filed a motion to find me in contempt of court and for a default judgment against me because of my uncooperative conduct during a deposition in April. I also refused to give a download of all my Facebook data which the court had ordered because that would have revealed the identity of my friend list and may have put some of them in jeopardy of a lawsuit. Wyndham, in their motion, claimed that a monetary fine would be insufficient and demanded more severe sanctions to include incarceration and seizure of my computers, and a striking of my counterclaim against them. The Court, in what is either a stroke of brilliance or I am profoundly stupid, has granted both of Wyndham's motions and has agreed with Wyndham that a monetary fine is insufficient. So without boring you all to death any further, all my claims against Wyndham have been stricken, Wyndham has been given a default judgment and the Judge closed by saying that, a default judgment is a severe sanction and that he was forced to agree with Wyndham that no monetary sanction would be sufficient. So there is no monetary fine or award to Wyndham attached to the order. 

There is no seizure or incarceration in the orders. 

The case is now closed. 

I am tired. 

Happy Fourth to all of you and yours. 

May God richly bless you all.


----------

